# اقتراح



## عراقية للمسيح (26 يوليو 2008)

سلام و نعمة

ليه ما تكتبون عند اسم العضو "*متصل*" اذا كان العضو موجود..او "*غير متصل*" اذا كان العضو غير موجود

عشان نعرف و احنة في الموضوع ان الشخص المعين موجود او لا

سلام المسيح​


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2008)

تحت اسم كل عضوية ستجدين احدى هذه الصور







 تعني العضو غير متصل و غير متواجد





 تعني العضو متصل و متواجد

سلامة نظرك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح*

:w00t:

كنت اشوف شي اخضر ما كنت اعرف وش هو..
طيب على الاقل كنت تكتب مع الاخضر..متصل والابيض غير متصل.....يعني مو بس اضوية
عشان الناس اللي نظرها ضعيف مثلي تفهم  :99:​


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح*

انا هلاء متصل شايفتيني​


----------



## totty (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح*

_حبيبتى انتى لو حطيتى الماوس على العلامه
هيظهر لك مكتوب اذا كان متصل وغير متصل
_​


----------



## كيرو جمال (28 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة بعد اذنكم ربنا يبارككم انا عايز اتصل بيكم واتفاعل معاكم حد يشوفنى وبعد كده ليه ميكونش غرف افتقاد وتعارف بين الاعضاء لنقوى بعضنا البعض وكما قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد اثنان خير من واحد فى الطريق وانا مش عارف اتكلم مع اى حد فيكم وبصراحة متغاظ جدا وحاسس انكم لبعض بس وانا زعلت منكم وبصراحة اتضايقت وانكم مكتفين بالتعارف على بعض واحنا لا .ولا اي يا روك ارجو الرد حتى على ايميلى


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح*

طيب يا اخوتي مشكورين على المساعدة...رب يبارك بيكم​


----------



## esamkoko123 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اقتراح*

سلام الرب معكم 
اقتراحىهو اضافة مشاركات القصص القصيره المسيحيه للمنتدى0وشكرا


----------

